# circuit switch vs pacet switch



## mahmoud awd (2 مايو 2012)

hello guys 
i hpe all of you doing well
i wanna afavor 
can any one know the different between circuit and packet switch
regards


----------



## الفقير2 (11 مايو 2012)

mahmoud awd قال:


> hello guys
> i hpe all of you doing well
> i wanna afavor
> can any one know the different between circuit and packet switch
> regards



أهلا أخي الكريم :
1- الــCS هو كأنما يتم تخصيص مسار محدد لكل مستخدم وهذا يحصل في كارت المشتركين في البدالات التي تتعامل مع تقنية الـE1 الذي يكون اقصى سرهة لنقل البيانات هي 64 kbpsوهذه تقنية قديمة وربما لازالت مستخدمة في البدالات القديمة..
بينما الـPS packet switch فالمسار المخصص هو لجميع من يحتاج هذا المسار وهذا يتم عندما نتعامل بشبكات الـIP حيث المسار كل دقيقة يحتوي معلومات لجهة مختلفة وسرعة النقل مفتوحة وقابلة للزيادة الى ارقام عالية جدا ..وطبعا كل شركات الاتصالات تسعى لتطوير سرعة نقل البانات عن طريق استخدام الــPS أي انهم يستخدمون شبكات الــIP.
2-CS تكون شغالة فقط عندما يكون هنالك اتصال وحمل على الشبكة ينما شبكة الـIP والمقصود الـ PS هي شغالة on line دائما . 
3-طبعا بالتالي ستكون الكلفة في ال PS أقل لأننا نقلنا البيانات بعدد مسارات اقل .والوقت المستخدم لنقل البيانات اقل لأن سرعة النقل اعلى .

طبعا هذه اهم الفروق الرئيسية واتمنى ان اكون قد أفدت بشيء ولو بسيط مع احترامي لك ....اخول الفقير/ مهندس اتصالات عراقي


----------



## mostafagomaa (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

